# Trek Madone 2.1?



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought a Trek MTB recently and have decided I need a road bike to get in more pedal time. I have 4 good lbs in my area selling Trek, Cannondale, Giant, and Specialized. I really like the sales staff at the Trek dealership and tend to spend more time there. I am still getting up to speed with components as it has been 20 yrs since I last owned a road bike and don't want to go less than Shimano 105's. I think I can get a 2013 2.1 at a good price but wanted some experienced advice. I will mainly sport ride with friends. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Did you ride it? If it fits well, it sounds like a fine choice for your purpose.

IME, it's a little tougher and a little more important to really nail the size and fit on a road bike than a mountain bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Sales staff being friendly is good but how are they after purchase? Are the other shops just not friendly or you just like the ambience better at the Trek store? You can't limit yourself to just one brand because like AndrwSwitch said, fit is really important. It would really suck to get excellent service and be miserable on the bike. You can always buy another brand and still service your bike at that store if you wanted to. It's not like a car dealership; It's a bike shop.
The only real difference in bike brands are the frames and nameplate. Partwise, they all use the same parts. Also, the 2.1 is a good bike. you can't go wrong with it, provided the bike fits you.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

They did not have anything over 56 in the 2.1. They had a couple 5 series but I did not want to ride one knowing I would overbuy on my first bike after riding one. I am 6'2" and they want to put me on a 58 and 60 and let me ride. They are getting one from another store for me to try. I want to be sure, perfectly sure, on the size. I really like the bike though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> They did not have anything over 56 in the 2.1. They had a couple 5 series but I did not want to ride one knowing I would overbuy on my first bike after riding one. *I am 6'2" and they want to put me on a 58 and 60 and let me ride. They are getting one from another store for me to try.* I want to be sure, perfectly sure, on the size. I really like the bike though.


That bold statement suggests to me that you're dealing with a reputable shop. That you're comfortable with them is a plus as well, but this being your first road bike, I agree that you should branch out and try some other makes/ models. 

The 2.1 is more race than relaxed (geo), so test ride a couple of endurance/ relaxed geo bikes like the Giant Defy and Specialized Secteur. If Trek has a Domane in your price range, try that. SRAM shifts differently than Shimano, so try both. 

Point is, expose yourself to some other offerings. Oftentimes, doing so helps narrow a cyclists preferences. You may well go back to the 2.1, but at least then you'll know why - what separates it from the rest.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you are interested in a more relaxed / endurance bike, the Trek Domane 2 series will probably be in your price range at the shop. 58cm would likely be in the ball park for your height I am guessing if you are proportioned similarly to me - I wear 34 inch inseam pants and am 6'1" tall, and the Domane 58cm with a 10mm shorter stem fits me very nicely.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> That bold statement suggests to me that you're dealing with a reputable shop. That you're comfortable with them is a plus as well, but this being your first road bike, I agree that you should branch out and try some other makes/ models.
> 
> The 2.1 is more race than relaxed (geo), so test ride a couple of endurance/ relaxed geo bikes like the Giant Defy and Specialized Secteur. If Trek has a Domane in your price range, try that. SRAM shifts differently than Shimano, so try both.
> 
> Point is, expose yourself to some other offerings. Oftentimes, doing so helps narrow a cyclists preferences. You may well go back to the 2.1, but at least then you'll know why - what separates it from the rest.


Good points. I'll check out the other bikes also.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Srode said:


> If you are interested in a more relaxed / endurance bike, the Trek Domane 2 series will probably be in your price range at the shop. 58cm would likely be in the ball park for your height I am guessing if you are proportioned similarly to me - I wear 34 inch inseam pants and am 6'1" tall, and the Domane 58cm with a 10mm shorter stem fits me very nicely.


Yep. 34"inseam.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Still want the Trek but stopped by the lbs closest to my house today and found a 2012 Cannondale CAAD10 5 105 discounted as a holdover. It's my size and I am a little afraid to ride it since I want the Trek so badly. About 1700$ discounted to 1400$. If I offer 1200$ and they say yes, should I get it? I am closing on a re-fi tomorrow and will be getting a 1200$ check at closing due to an overestimate on the payoff. I figure if they take it, I will be getting a good bike at a good deal?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Still want the Trek but stopped by the lbs closest to my house today and found a 2012 Cannondale CAAD10 5 105 discounted as a holdover. It's my size and I am a little afraid to ride it since I want the Trek so badly. About 1700$ discounted to 1400$. If I offer 1200$ and they say yes, should I get it? I am closing on a re-fi tomorrow and will be getting a 1200$ check at closing due to an overestimate on the payoff. I figure if they take it, I will be getting a good bike at a good deal?


I believe MSRP on the '12 CAAD10 5 was $1,670. $1,350 represents a little under a 20% discount which I think is a fair price for a year old model. You'll still be getting all the LBS services and a warranty.

That aside, IMO you should 1) not be afraid to ride other bikes, and 2) not fret over price till you've ridden a few and whittled the field down to a couple. Price is moot if you don't like something about a bike.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I believe MSRP on the '12 CAAD10 5 was $1,670. $1,350 represents a little under a 20% discount which I think is a fair price for a year old model. You'll still be getting all the LBS services and a warranty.
> 
> That aside, IMO you should 1) not be afraid to ride other bikes, and 2) not fret over price till you've ridden a few and whittled the field down to a couple. Price is moot if you don't like something about a bike.


Good points.Thanks. I can be an impulse buyer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Good points.Thanks. I can be an impulse buyer.


Oftentimes, there's an emotional aspect to a bike purchase, so I can't fault you for wanting to like the bike you buy. Just try to balance aesthetics with intended uses/ goals and fit, and you'll do ok. :wink5:


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

You can't go wrong with either of the bikes you're looking at. Looking at the 2013 Madone 2.1 specs it appears to be a full 105 gruppo. The 2012 Cannondale CAAD10 5 has Tektro R580 brakes which aren't bad, but I swapped them out for 105's ($100 upgrade). Everything else is about equal. At this point it's about fit and ride quality. Ride them both and see which one feels better. The more comfortable it is the longer you can stay on it.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Rode the CAAD10 5 this afternoon and did like it. Think I would maybe like a more upright riding position, but I am a novice so it may be just fine after getting comfortable being back in the saddle again. Shop owner gave me some mod options to get the CAAD there. Want to ride the the relaxed posture(best way I can describe it) like the Synapse and others that you have suggested. Wanted to put this bike buying thing to bed this weekend but found there is alot to consider.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Rode the CAAD10 5 this afternoon and did like it. Think I would maybe like a more upright riding position, but I am a novice so it may be just fine after getting comfortable being back in the saddle again. Shop owner gave me some mod options to get the CAAD there. Want to ride the the relaxed posture(best way I can describe it) like the Synapse and others that you have suggested. Wanted to put this bike buying thing to bed this weekend but found there is alot to consider.


You're going to have your bike awhile and (hopefully) spend a lot of time riding it, so I wouldn't rush the process. Besides, you _are_ making progress, so just stay with it.

Re: the CAAD, yes, flipping stems and/ or increasing their angle will serve to raise bars. And no matter what bike you choose, your fit will (slowly) evolve as saddle time builds and fitness improves. Still, I wouldn't suggest buying a bike that you're uncomfortable riding with the hope that someday you _might_ get comfortable with it. Rather, find one that works with a moderate stem angle and spacers knowing you can slowly/ incrementally drop the bars if needed. 

Also, the CAAD's are race bikes, so stay with your your plan to ride relaxed geo bikes - it's a good one. Focus on the fit and feel of the bikes, but also try to enjoy the bike buying process. Test rides _can_ be fun!


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> You're going to have your bike awhile and (hopefully) spend a lot of time riding it, so I wouldn't rush the process. Besides, you _are_ making progress, so just stay with it.
> 
> Re: the CAAD, yes, flipping stems and/ or increasing their angle will serve to raise bars. And no matter what bike you choose, your fit will (slowly) evolve as saddle time builds and fitness improves. Still, I wouldn't suggest buying a bike that you're uncomfortable riding with the hope that someday you _might_ get comfortable with it. Rather, find one that works with a moderate stem angle and spacers knowing you can slowly/ incrementally drop the bars if needed.
> 
> Also, the CAAD's are race bikes, so stay with your your plan to ride relaxed geo bikes - it's a good one. Focus on the fit and feel of the bikes, but also try to enjoy the bike buying process. Test rides _can_ be fun!


The Trek LBS is bringing in a 60cm 2.1 next week for me to test. Looking forward to riding it. They promised to make me a great deal off retail price. I need to calm down and fight this impulse to buy and find what works best. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> The Trek LBS is bringing in a 60cm 2.1 next week for me to test. Looking forward to riding it. *They promised to make me a great deal* off retail price. I need to calm down and fight this impulse to buy and find what works best. Thanks.


They don't want you to think this way, but that great deal will still be there _after _you test ride some other bikes._Then_, you can make a more educated decision. :thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Domane that's in the same price range as the Madone 2.1 is the 2.0 and it has a Tiagra drivetrain, not 105. But Tiagra has become a lot better through the years. The bottom line is, Trek, C-dale, Giant and Specialized are all good brands, and you're looking at their better aluminum frames when you're in that price range. You can ride fast on an "endurance" frame. Not everyone can ride centuries comfortably on a race frame. I can, but that's me. You might find that the Madone isn't as "racy" to you as the CAAD. But you won't know until you ride one.

As everyone else has said, don't rush into it. A good shop won't try to pressure you into a snap decision. The next bike bug is going to bite you soon enough as it is. The time to do that is when you're ready, not because you're miserable on the bike you bought 6 months ago. Ride as many as you can before you (lord how I hate the upcoming cliche) pull the trigger. :wink:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

One thing that I forgot to mention is that from looking at the specs, the CAAD has a standard 53/39 double crank, while with the Madone you get a choice of a compact 50/34 or a triple. I don't know anything about where you're riding. If you find that the gearing on the CAAD is too tall for you given your terrain and level of fitness, I don't know what's involved in swapping out the crank on it. I know they throw in a spare spider to make the swap on some of their Super Six models. You could also swap out the cassette for one with a 28t bail-out gear and see if that helps with the standard double.

Just another factor to consider.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Crap. Just got home from the Specialized dealer. Rode the Allez Elite alum frame and 2 carbons, the Roubaix Compact and the Roubaix Sport Compact. This was my first time on a carbon frame. I never knew, at my experience level, that I could notice that big of a difference in the ride.

The Allez Elite was very nice but just not the riding posture I am looking for.

Both Roubaix bikes were awesome feeling. I rode all 3 bikes downtown over different surfaces, broken pavement, sidewalks, RR track crossings, etc. Just feeling the cracks in the sidewalks on the carbon frame blew me away. It is such a softer, muffled feel compared to aluminum. The big difference in the 2 Roubaixs were the components(Sora on the Compact vs Tiagra and 105 derailleurs and shifters on the Sport). The Sport Compact was so cool that it made me giggle a little while I rode.

Stopped by my Trek Dealer on the way home to see if they had a 3 series Domane or Madone but they had neither. They want to get the Domane in for me to ride but I feel bad asking for that if I end up going back after the Sport Compact. They are really nice and I don't want to screw with them.

Started off with a 1000$ bike and now find myself lusting after a 2100$ bike. I WILL NOT ride anything higher for fear the move up will not end. Either of the Roubaix bikes and probably the Trek 3 series will make me happy for quite some time.

BTW, I rode the Sport Compact 2nd and the Allez last.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I know if I was to do things over again, I would have invested in a much better road bike for my first bike. I now regret that I settled for aluminum back in 2008 and am now looking at carbon and putting out almost 3 grand more. 

I say go for the best that you can afford, especially if you can see yourself really getting a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

jleeasc said:


> Stopped by my Trek Dealer on the way home to see if they had a 3 series Domane or Madone but they had neither. They want to get the Domane in for me to ride but I feel bad asking for that if I end up going back after the Sport Compact. They are really nice and I don't want to screw with them.


You should try the Domane out for sure - a 4.5 would be about in your price range if they discount it some. Very nice bike. I started out testing a 2.3, then the 4.5, then ordered the 5.2. The 4.5 was very nice, but I didn't want to risk not getting exactly what I wanted then wanting to upgrade later. I am very happy that I spent the extra money on CF and very happy with the Domane. It's a very cushy ride, and it's plenty fast.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Crap. Just got home from the Specialized dealer. Rode the Allez Elite alum frame and 2 carbons, the Roubaix Compact and the Roubaix Sport Compact.
> 
> Started off with a 1000$ bike and now find myself lusting after a 2100$ bike.


It's obviously your money and your call, and I'm not trying to sway you, but whenever I'm in this predicament, I try to split the difference. In other words, find a bike in the middle of those upper and lower ranges.

However, in this instance, since you're seriously considering the 2.1, I think your _realistic_ range is between around $1150 and $1550, I say this because even at 20% off, the Trek will run about $1150. With a discount of 10%, the Roubaix Compact would go about $1550, which leaves you with the question... is the move up worth ~$400. 

Granted, these are hypotheticals, but you may be able to use some leverage at the Spec shop telling them your price range is maxed out at around $1150 - $1200 and they'd need to get close to that. 

Beyond all that, I think you can see the benefit of test riding some bikes before deciding. I agree that you should refrain from riding more expensive bikes, but don't think you should feel like you're screwing with the Trek shop. They offered to get the Domane in an effort to earn your business, so there's nothing wrong with giving them that chance. Just don't feel pressured or obliged to ultimately buy from them. The C'dale Synapse carbon is another contender. 

I'm mentioning relaxed geo bikes because that seems to be the direction you're taking. 

As I mentioned in an earlier post, you're going to have this bike awhile, so take the time to get it right.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

^ This is what I did and just bought a Trek Madone 2.3. The frame is aluminum but it has 105's all the way around. I started looking at the 3 series for the carbon frame, but the derailleurs lowered to Tiagra and to be honest I didn't really notice the weight difference at that level. Both bikes handled well but I was happier with the cheaper model.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

All very good points to consider and remember. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Think I should ride a Madone 3.1 and a Domane 4.0 also. Keep coming back to the Trek brand. Trouble will be finding one to test. Also wondering if I will be able to tell the diff in the 300 and 400 carbon. Obviously I have moved my price range up a bit. Figure I could get either in the 17-1800$ area. The Specialized dealer offered a mere 5% discount on the 2100$ Roubaix. No big deal though. It's his shop and according to him, he turns bikes frequently and doesn't see a need to discount. Think I am really hung up on getting an entry carbon frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Think I should ride a Madone 3.1 and a Domane 4.0 also. Keep coming back to the Trek brand. Trouble will be finding one to test. *Also wondering if I will be able to tell the diff in the 300 and 400 carbon*. Obviously I have moved my price range up a bit. Figure I could get either in the 17-1800$ area. The Specialized dealer offered a mere 5% discount on the 2100$ Roubaix. No big deal though. It's his shop and according to him, he turns bikes frequently and doesn't see a need to discount. Think I am really hung up on getting an entry carbon frame.


A couple of thoughts....

I highly doubt you'll feel the difference in those two carbons. IME, wheelsets, tire size/ construction and pressures will have a more pronounced effect on ride quality.

Again, not trying to sway you (and I do think you should ride some other bikes), but the base Roubaix has the same frameset as the $2,100 version. You're looking at around $1,650 with that shops discount, and it gets you entry level carbon. 

Lastly, I'd keep the lower end alu models that fit you well and you liked in the back of your mind. This being your first bike, you may want to stay at the lower end of your price range, build some saddle time, improve fitness and (along the way) decide what you want in your next bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The components will be the big difference between 300 and 400 series as far as what you will notice, not the frames. When you move to a 500 series and up the saddle mast changes using a cap instead of a post for the saddle to mount to. The difference between these is noticeable but not huge enough to warrant the extra cost by itself IMHO, it's this plus the components that make it something that could be justified. You should ride a 2.3 Domane for comparison though to make sure you understand the different feel between carbon and aluminum on the Domane to decide if it's worth the extra money. Take each for a ride of at least an hour would be my advice.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

You guys really know your stuff. May need to write some of this down as I'll be heading back to the Trek LBS tomorrow. I really want a Trek but can't get that Roubaix out on my head although I haven't ridden the Domane yet, aluminum or carbon series. Kinda hoping I fall in love with the Domane 2 to save some cash.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

I did this and if he is a newbie like me, I doubt he will notice. That was the reason that I bought the 2.3.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

The Trek LBS can't get a Domane 60cm 4.0 until February. They are having trouble getting anything Domane under 5 series in my size. Everything is starting to point to the Roubaix if I want carbon. The component diff is the Roubaix has 105 shifters and rear derailleur compared to Tiagara on the 4.0, both having the same retail. The Roubaix also has a threaded BB, if that's important. Going back next week when they will have a 60cm Madone 2.1 to ride and then another ride on the Roubaix.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

love4himies said:


> I know if I was to do things over again, I would have invested in a much better road bike for my first bike. I now regret that I settled for aluminum back in 2008 and am now looking at carbon and putting out almost 3 grand more.
> 
> I say go for the best that you can afford, especially if you can see yourself really getting a lot of use out of it.


I have the opposite opinion of the same situation. I bought my first bike in 2010 and this summer I built up a nicer bike. The difference between them is a couple of extra gears, some carbon fiber, and about 2 pounds, but having invested all of that then would have meant nothing.

On the up side I now have two bikes - so when the weather is junk or one of the bikes isn't running quite right I can grab the other one.

I say buy the bike you can afford now and spend the extra on good quality, perfectly fitted accessories to make things as comfortable as possible. Invest in shoes, saddle, shorts, re-fitting after 6 months - any contact point on the bike. No point having a nicer bike with poorly fitting saddle or unsupportive shoes.

Believe it or not but much of the cost of cycling is in accessories. Clothing, shoes, pedals, extra wheels, tools, saddles, are all transferable from one bike to another.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your patience while I'm on this buying journey. I have posted in another thread that I have moved around alot and am now in the carbon frames. I love the Spec Roubaix but after some coaxing from the Trek dealer, I will be riding a Domane 4.5 tomorrow. Don't know if I'm fickle, scared I am going to make a bad decision, bike ignorant, or all of the above. My price target has moved up a bit too but hey, you only live once.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

jleeasc said:


> Thank you all for your patience while I'm on this buying journey. I have posted in another thread that I have moved around alot and am now in the carbon frames. I love the Spec Roubaix but after some coaxing from the Trek dealer, I will be riding a Domane 4.5 tomorrow. Don't know if I'm fickle, scared I am going to make a bad decision, bike ignorant, or all of the above. My price target has moved up a bit too but hey, you only live once.


IMHO, if you're going to invest more, invest in better accessories. Better fitting shoes, shorts, jerseys, saddle, have a major impact on comfort and long distance riding. I have two bikes now: one is a $3300 home-built Wilier with a carbon frame, and the other is a $1200 Trek 2.1 aluminum frame. Both fit me the same and both ride wonderfully. The Wilier is probably more comfortable for long rides but it's hard to tell any difference in rides up to 50 miles. The terrain of the ride, shorts, and saddle choice have much more to do with it.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm eyeing up the Domane 5.2, its at the top of my price range, but you get the Ultegra with a pretty darn good frame. All the other components will eventually get swapped unless you buy a full top-end bike


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Ended up getting a Spec Roubaix Sport Compact. The Domane 4.0 would have been a good Trek alternative but couldn't wait for a February delivery. Really like the Roubaix.

View attachment 272789


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice bike! I was going to recommend test riding a Cervelo R3. I'm putting my CAAD10 up for sale to fund an 2013 R3 105.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

RCMTB said:


> Nice bike! I was going to recommend test riding a Cervelo R3. I'm putting my CAAD10 up for sale to fund an 2013 R3 105.


Thanks. Looked for an R3 to ride but none available in my area. The Roubaix is really comfortable to me.


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice, my buddy got a Roubaix with Dura Ace in the summer and he loves it, so many choices and only so much money!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Your picking your LBS and a Trek Madone, good news. My LBS features Giant so I went with that. You'll never go wrong with your LBS and your gut choice is always right. Enjoy your riding and post a pic for me.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

I am thinking of the Trek Madone 5.2 as my beginner entry level bike but open to other options. From what I have read fit is everything. In the cold I have been training on the trainer. April 2012 was 230 pounds. Now 148 pounds and 5'11". I am 50 and fairly new to Road Bikes. Thanks for letting me read all the comments. Very helpful.

Bill


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kg4fxg said:


> I am thinking of the Trek Madone 5.2 as my beginner entry level bike but open to other options. From what I have read *fit is everything*. In the cold I have been training on the trainer. April 2012 was 230 pounds. Now 148 pounds and 5'11". I am 50 and fairly new to Road Bikes. Thanks for letting me read all the comments. Very helpful.
> 
> Bill


Once the right bike is chosen, fit (and proper gearing) are everything. By the 'right bike', I mean one that suites your intended uses. So if you're looking to do fitness/ recreational road riding, you'd choose a suitable road bike. If OTOH you wanted to stray off-road to gravel/ fire trails, a cross bike might be the better choice. 

For recreational road riding, the Madone 5.2 is a fine choice (as are many others), but for a first bike you may want to go with a cheaper option until you decide this is something you'll stay with. 

Also, if you do stay with cycling, your interests in the types/ style of riding may change/ evolve and you'll be looking for different things in that next bike. May be better to go through that process on a cheaper model to start.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

kg4fxg

Having started bike in March of 12 myself, and doing some research on road bikes,I would have to say that the 5.2 is really not a entry level bike. Full Ultegra is pretty much the middle of the road. That being said, I myself am looking at the Domane 5.2 (as Im getting older, I like the Isoflex concept) and the Ultegra is great for the rider who wants high quality componants with out paying top dollar for light stuff that racers would mainly appreciate. If you are like me, I want to get the best that I can afford, so saying entry level might not be the right word. 

Congrats on the weight loss, I started at 250 in Jan of 12, but only managed to get down to 208. I will say this however, Its not so much about the weight as it is about the level of fitness. 

Keep up the great work.

Scott


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Scott,

Thanks for the well advice. I really need to talk to several shops. I have read much in the books and magazines but I have to realize that those can be hype as well.

Congrats on the weight loss! You are doing great and my situation is unusual. I have a very high stress job. My mother died in Aug but around Jan she was healthy and diagnosed with ALS. She died in Aug. I lived in Florida and basically had to help her die. It was very fast as the throat closes and you starve a slow death. But she had to do it her way. Stubborn Irish and she almost a Nun at one time. I worked remotely then. Now I moved my Dad in to live with my family and take care of him helping him shower and dress every morning after I ride.

I eat very odd mostly Paleo. As to fitness - well? I skip rope, do resistance training and I have adjustable dumbbells. I used to Roller Skate lots and still do some. Mostly what is deemed Artistic Roller Stating. 

I have a daughter who is seven and yes we adopted her as a baby when I was old and she is our first. I ride a Brompton at the parks with her. The Brompton is a toy and convenience bike. Well, at $2,220 I guess I put it into its own category.

I can always improve on fitness but with my schedule no time for the gym. Up at 4:30 or 5AM to workout and then some in the evening late maybe. Weekends are always free.

I'll check out the Domane as well. First Road Bike and probably no reason to spend $12K for the first.

My motivation is Emma Pooley as she rides a Cervelo. Why Emma? Doing it and getting a PhD. I have six degrees but I would love a PhD in Philosophy. Long story but I studied it for years in seminary and changed my mind and went for the CPA, CGMA and other credentials. 

The Kg4fxg is my Ham Radio license. Another hobby, I build radios and chat via Morse code. I even do it driving. I am odd, smart, and seem to be able to learn just about anything. I have always had three or four bikes in the garage. Actually selling three now but they a beach cruisers. Have not used them in years.

Bikes are so addictive. I just love to ride.

Thanks Bill


----------

